# Don't freak out!



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, so everybody knows one of my first questions was when to get another boo. ( I dont like using the word dog lol) I was told to wait and I havvve, I promise guys, but I can't take it anymore . I filled out an application for Lil Paws Rescue in Austin, Texas. They have a girl named Cherie who is around 2 and Tatiana a senior around ten. I am hoping that one of them will be a match with my Lovkins. It is a pretty extensive application with a house visit and interviews. You get a trial week to make sure everything goes well which makes me feel better because I want to make sure she is happy. So please wish me LUCK!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad you have patience, because I lost patience with the rescue groups.

Filled up extensive application forms, sent picture of my house, of the yard, of the bedroom where the dogs will sleep etc...and barely heard from them.

Congratulations and good luck :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christina - that's wonderful. I went through a very extensive application and interview too when I applied to a rescue including home visit. Only problem was that they had no Maltese. You'll ace the visit and all. Have you checked out the rescue to see that they're legit? Be sure to do that. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how wonderful, Christina! I really hope it works out with one of the "boos"


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah yeah yeah! I'm going to send you a PM about a couple other dogs in Austin I know about.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope that it works out in the best way for you and Mr.Lovkins....which may not be what you were hoping for. Adopting is not as easy as we think it should be, in fact it is really hard, I don't quite understand why the rescue groups are so hard on placing, they may have good reason, but i am not willing to go that route...sorry friends, but you just make it too hard.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck Christine!!! I hope it works out for you !


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with your adoption...hope all goes well for you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Luck getting your next Boo! I love my little rescued Boo to pieces! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tina, I have a suggestion and it's really a good one. I think you should adopt BOTH of the rescues and send Lovkins to ME. Nevermind, don't send him, I'll come pick him up. Just say when. 

Okay, I know that'll never happen and I know you'll pass the interview and inspection with flying colors. Here's hoping one of them will be a great fit!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Good luck i hope it all works out.. I too had such a hard time trying to adopt :angry: i really was set for helping and adopting but it didnt happen so i soooo wish you the best ... Maybe one day i can be a foster mommy to a shelter who will need my help but right now my two will be just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Best of luck! Paws crossed!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck...hope everyhting works out!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you so much everybody! I will keep yall posted. Miss Stevie thank you for the PM on the rescues. I know that I am meant to resuce another boo. I can feel it in my bones. Auntie Robin you are honarary (sp) Godmother for Lovkins so if anything did happen, he is headed your way. Auntie Sylie we love you,and Im not the greatest speller, as I am sure you have noticed lol. Miss Deboooorah we always love hearing from you and your mischeavous but lovable Hardy. Donna I am loving your sig pics. I am ready for my close up Mr. Demille lol. To everyone else Sir Lovkins has his paws crossed as well.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, I just looked up Cherie and she is CUUUUUUUTTEEE. I didn't see Tatiana though. Please keep us posted! I'm excited for you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Rescue Groups can be very strict! It saddens me to hear when people will not adopt just because of the difficult adoption process! It can be complicated, but so rewarding when it does work out! The Yorkie group I adopted Ozzie from were great, they came by for a brief visit (probably just to make sure you aren't some kind of hoarder or serial killer!) and then the very next night, Ozzie came in from his foster mom in Indiana and we took him home 

Though I can understand not wanting to deal with certain rescue groups, I wish people would just try another organization... like if any of you read my first post, I am interested in a Maltie named Toby who is at Illinois Cocker (Spaniel & other toy breeds) Rescue, but now I am very unsure if I want to sign their agreement since it requires that I feed him a STRICTLY raw diet!! That's all right if you choose to feed your dog raw food, but that doesn't mean they should force others to...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tina- good luck in your search!!!!! That's awesome you're going through rescue . Fingers and paws are crossed for you! The whole processs does take patience from my experience and the pup didn't work out. I wish you much better success!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Rescue Groups can be very strict! It saddens me to hear when people will not adopt just because of the difficult adoption process! It can be complicated, but so rewarding when it does work out! The Yorkie group I adopted Ozzie from were great, they came by for a brief visit (probably just to make sure you aren't some kind of hoarder or serial killer!) and then the very next night, Ozzie came in from his foster mom in Indiana and we took him home
> 
> Though I can understand not wanting to deal with certain rescue groups, I wish people would just try another organization... like if any of you read my first post, I am interested in a Maltie named Toby who is at Illinois Cocker (Spaniel & other toy breeds) Rescue, but now I am very unsure if I want to sign *their agreement since it requires that I feed him a STRICTLY raw diet!!* That's all right if you choose to feed your dog raw food, but that doesn't mean they should force others to...


What a strange request? Is it for all their dogs or just Toby? Maybe they've tried him on other foods and he doesn't eat or tolerate them well and they want people to know up front about raw since it does cost more than other foods? I'm hoping that's the reason. Did you ask them?

I'm so sorry that people have had trouble with Rescues. They have to be so careful since the last thing they want is to get a Rescue back who didn't work out...it's hard for them but harder for the dog. The less change the better. They're also terribly understaffed since most are volunteers so I understand the frustration but I also think there are reasons. Also, not all Rescues are created equal and some work better with people than others. I would think that our SM relationship with so many wonderful Maltese Rescues might help pave the way towards consideration but that might not be true. 

Tina, I sincerely hope that you are able to get a Rescue and not be deterred even if it takes a little longer.:chili: I hope you keep us updated and have my fingers, and Tyler's paws crossed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone wanting a rescue, come to southern California! The rescue groups are (generally) _very_ easy to deal with and the shelters often have Maltese.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh, I just looked up Cherie and she is CUUUUUUUTTEEE. I didn't see Tatiana though. Please keep us posted! I'm excited for you!


Same here!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> What a strange request? Is it for all their dogs or just Toby? Maybe they've tried him on other foods and he doesn't eat or tolerate them well and they want people to know up front about raw since it does cost more than other foods? I'm hoping that's the reason. Did you ask them?
> 
> I'm so sorry that people have had trouble with Rescues. They have to be so careful since the last thing they want is to get a Rescue back who didn't work out...it's hard for them but harder for the dog. The less change the better. They're also terribly understaffed since most are volunteers so I understand the frustration but I also think there are reasons. Also, not all Rescues are created equal and some work better with people than others. I would think that our SM relationship with so many wonderful Maltese Rescues might help pave the way towards consideration but that might not be true.
> 
> Tina, I sincerely hope that you are able to get a Rescue and not be deterred even if it takes a little longer.:chili: I hope you keep us updated and have my fingers, and Tyler's paws crossed.


 
Good post!
I think it is wonderful you are rescuing a pup instead of buying. Kudos to you! Yes, rescues can be strict but we do it for the dog's welfare. I would not trust a rescue that was "easy". If these rescues don't work out I'm sure you will find another rescue. Rescue dogs are the best!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, those trial weeks are a bunch of phooey. They say it's a trial week, but trust me, when you have one of those babies for a day, you're hooked! :w00t:

I hope the adoption process works out for you. I've adopted many times before, and each time it has been a completely different experience.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

gopotsgo said:


> Good post!
> I think it is wonderful you are rescuing a pup instead of buying. Kudos to you! Yes, rescues can be strict but we do it for the dog's welfare. I would not trust a rescue that was "easy". If these rescues don't work out I'm sure you will find another rescue. Rescue dogs are the best!


Gigi is sooooo right. At the Pet Expo I had a couple of people stop saying that we wouldn't let them adopt - apparently they were turned down. After talking to them for a few minutes I found out why. One already had 8 dogs (can you say hoarder) and the other, well, let's just say the lights were on but nobody was home. :w00t:

It is difficult when you are volunteering for a rescue. Most of the volunteers for NMR are like me - volunteers who are already working 40 - 50 hours (or more) a week at a "day job." That means that phone calls, home visits and transports have to be accomplished according to our work schedules. 

We have had a very bad experience recently with Tully - see http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/117333-nmr-rescue-lost-northern-illinois.html. His new family let him outside off leash which is against what everyone with NMR had told them because their yard wasn't completely fenced. Fortunately the story had a happy ending - five days later!!!Think of what that poor baby went through for five days in the middle of January in northern Illinois! He was cold and frightened and very happy to go back to his new mommy. They learned a very important lesson that day and fortunately it wasn't tragic.

Regarding rescue - be patient. Call often until you actually talk to someone. Send in an application even before you've identified a dog and make friends with some of the volunteers. This way it's easy once the right dog is available.

I did a home visit on Good Friday and on Saturday a wonderful little owner surrender named Kayla went to her fur-ever family. So, hang in there!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Gigi is sooooo right. At the Pet Expo I had a couple of people stop saying that we wouldn't let them adopt - apparently they were turned down. After talking to them for a few minutes I found out why. One already had 8 dogs (can you say hoarder) and the other, well, let's just say the lights were on but nobody was home. :w00t:
> 
> It is difficult when you are volunteering for a rescue. Most of the volunteers for NMR are like me - volunteers who are already working 40 - 50 hours (or more) a week at a "day job." That means that phone calls, home visits and transports have to be accomplished according to our work schedules.
> 
> ...


 Thats a good idea. I am going to call and make myself known. I am ok with there being a strict process because I would want that for Sir Lovkins. I just hope they give me a chance. I am going to be patient and pray on it. What is meant to be will be. :wub: Im so happy to have everyone's support. THANK YOU


----------

